# which groups



## grimx (Mar 27, 2010)

what all groups should a user belong to?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 27, 2010)

It absolutely depends on you and he way you organize FreeBSD
On desktop PC i'd create group media_users and assign all user to it, then modify devfs rules to allow these users to mount media 

We have no way to suggest you anything here


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 28, 2010)

A good idea though, is check what /dev nodes your users need access to and see who owns what devices. Also, 
	
	



```
vfs.usermount=1
```
 is a helpful sysctl; it allows you to mount if you're a non-root user.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> A good idea though, is check what /dev nodes your users need access to and see who owns what devices. Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but only after some additional modifying of devfs rules 
This however have been discussed in this forum many times


----------



## highq (Apr 11, 2010)

My very first experience with FreeBSD was installing 8.0 the other day.

When I am asked to create some user other than root, I fail because I have am not offered any suggestions, nor any list of groups present by default, so there is no basis for choosing a group.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

Choose nothing and a group with the same name as the user will be created. This will do fine. 

The only exception is when you want that user have access to the [cmd=]su[/cmd] command. The user _must_ be a member of the wheel group. You can easily add that group to an existing user: `# pw groupmod wheel -m username`.


----------

